# Back bay.........



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Hit the back bay last night behind the Two Mile Crab House from 9pm to about 11:30pm. My better half used clams and I tossed some plastics and lures. She had some good hits on the clam and I got hit using a 8 inch white grub and 2oz black/chartruse jig head but to no avail.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Thanks for the report Dogg. I heard some rumors that the beachfront down Cape May way was picking up . . . On Saturday I'll be at IBSP for the NJ Angler Magazine Tournament.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

Paul, give me a call if you want to get together. down your way or up here.

Rich


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Yep*

That's a plan. Check your PM's.


----------

